# 2012 ruze 1.8 102,00 miles water pump replacement



## Hodakaguy (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a 2012 Cruze with 102,000 miles, 6 spd manual. water pump is leaking so I bought a new pump. Looks very easy to get to. All the videos I have seen are for 1.6 and cannot seem to find one for the 1.8. Also, It looks to me like you don't have to remove the top engine mount? All the videos ( 1.6 ) remove that mount. Thanks,- Brian


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

I did not watch this, but how about this video. Let me know if it is no good and I'll remove the post.


----------

